# Five most quintessential Cuban cigars?



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

_Disclaimer_: I am not asking for sources or methods, so please do not discuss specifics.

I'm a noob to cigars; Cuban cigars: doubly so. So I'm asking for some advice on putting together a sampler to be given as a gift to my brother-in-law. He's turning 21 in September and enjoys cigars very much, so I want to put together something special for him to celebrate.

The fact that he is even able to celebrate his birthday is nothing short of a miracle. The day after Christmas 2014, his junior year of high school, he was hit by a car doing 55 while out for a run. The driver ran the light because he was texting. My brother's left arm and leg were both shattered and he had a pretty extensive traumatic brain injury. He was in a coma for just over a month before coming to, and then spent another two months at the Shepherd Center in Atlanta where they specialize in spinal cord & brain injury rehabilitation.

Fast forward to today and he is kicking ass. He finished high school on time and is now at college in Tallahassee. He has some pretty epic scars, but he made a 99% recovery (the 1% being some PTSD and anxiety - which is manageable).

Anyway, he's a stud and I want to do something special for him on his 21st. I'm putting together a Xikar five count travel humidor with a cutter/lighter and I want to fill it with five Cuban cigars. So, my question is:

_*In your opinion, what are the five most quintessential Cuban cigars?* _

I want him to have a sample of well regarded smokes that will give him a true Cuban experience, and would really appreciate your advice. What five sticks would you want to get as a gift? Cost isn't a consideration, so don't let that impact your recommendations.

Thanks for the recommendations fellas! I truly appreciate the advice of those more experienced/knowledge than me.

Cheers!


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

That's a great story and an awesome gesture on your part. If you need any extra cigars to throw in I'll donate a few. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Wow! Great idea SN.
Good on ya.
As for advice on what to include...I'm out.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

RASS for sure, personally it has been a favorite of mine for years


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> RASS for sure, personally it has been a favorite of mine for years


Sorry, "RASS"?


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> RASS for sure, personally it has been a favorite of mine for years


Ramon Allones Specially Selected

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> Ramon Allones Specially Selected
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol, see - told you I was a noob.


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> That's a great story and an awesome gesture on your part. If you need any extra cigars to throw in I'll donate a few.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appreciated, sir. Wasn't my intention, but I thank you for the offer.


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Semper Noctem said:


> Appreciated, sir. Wasn't my intention, but I thank you for the offer.


It's not a problem at all. When were you planning on sending them to him?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

bobbya08 said:


> It's not a problem at all. When were you planning on sending them to him?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are throwing him a surprise party over the labor day weekend, so I'll give them to him in person then.


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

If I were to smoke a Cuban for my 21st birthday, I'd want a Bolivar Belicoso Fino. They're one of the stronger CCs and the one I had this past winter inspired me to be a better man!


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

MidwestToker said:


> If I were to smoke a Cuban for my 21st birthday, I'd want a Bolivar Belicoso Fino. They're one of the stronger CCs and the one I had this past winter inspired me to be a better man!


Thanks for the info! Is that the smoke that sent you to the dark side?


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

Semper Noctem said:


> Thanks for the info! Is that the smoke that sent you to the dark side?


You could say that!

I wish I had a full box of them, but I was only able to enjoy a single that my brother brought back from Canada. I settled for a box of Tubos No. 2, which is his little cousin.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

im a cc noob for the most part and I have been researching the same things - both reading and collecting/smoking

there are many with more cc knowledge than me but in my short experience I would say

monte #2 seems to remain the "quintessential" cc, especially with age, even though some seem to prefer diplomaticos #2 (even though most suggest their profiles are very different - I have not tried either so I cannot comment).

rass, psd4, epicure 2, mag46, jl #2, coro, Bolivar beli finos seem to be enjoyable and reliable as far as regular sized cigars go and, having tried all but the coro and bolt bf, I would be happy with any mentioned.

boli pc, huhc, ryj cedros, plpc, party shorts seem to be the most popular in the corona or petit corona realm. I enjoy them all. but for a special gift maybe it would be best to stick in the robosto+ vitolas.

this is not meant to be an exhaustive list but just something to get your gears turning. I look forward to seeing some other suggestions and expanding my own list as well.


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Gummy Jones said:


> im a cc noob for the most part and I have been researching the same things - both reading and collecting/smoking
> 
> there are many with more cc knowledge than me but in my short experience I would say
> 
> ...


Great, great, great info Gummy! I appreciate you breaking it down like that for me.

You're the 3rd person to recommend the Monte #2 to me. That one is definitely on my list.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Your brother-in-law is definitely a stud. I hope his sister is cool with your excellent gift LOL!

Romeo y Julieta Churchill is a marquee Cuban. It was the stogie that started me on the road to perdition when I was about your brother-in-law's age. I think the tubos version is particularly nice as a gift although it might not fit into the travel case.


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Piper said:


> Your brother-in-law is definitely a stud. I hope his sister is cool with your excellent gift LOL!
> 
> Romeo y Julieta Churchill is a marquee Cuban. It was the stogie that started me on the road to perdition when I was about your brother-in-law's age. I think the tubos version is particularly nice as a gift although it might not fit into the travel case.


Yeah, the wife is good people. She's ok with it. I'll check into the Romeo y Julieta Churchill, thanks!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

The six Global Brands are the most prolific and generally a good place to start (below with some of the more popular selections in each):

Cohiba - Lancero or Robusto
H. Upmann - Magnum 46
Hoyo de Monterrey - Epicure No.1 or No.2
Montecristo - No.2 or Edmundo
Partagas - 898, Lusitania, or Serie D No.4
Romeo y Julieta - Churchill or Short Churchill

Other popular brands:
Bolivar - Belicosos Finos or Royal Coronas
Punch - Punch Punch
Ramon Allones - Specially Selected


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> The six Global Brands are the most prolific and generally a good place to start (with with some of the more popular selections in each):
> 
> Cohiba - Lancero or Robusto
> H. Upmann - Magnum 46
> ...


Excellent, I was waiting for your input specifically. Thanks so much!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Semper Noctem said:


> Excellent, I was waiting for your input specifically. Thanks so much!


I won't say every one of those are necessarily my own personal favorites, though many are. Regardless, they are among the most popular; and something everyone should probably try at least once to decide for themselves. For example, I'm not a big fan of Punch Punch myself, but they are highly regarded by many and therefore belong on most any list of popular CC's. As with any cigars, different stokes for different folks; and the only way to know for sure is to smoke them.

I did not include smaller cigars, though many petit coronas and such do rank high as my favorite everyday type smokes. But as was said, meatier cigars seem more appropriate for a noteworthy presentation such as this.


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Semper Noctem said:


> Yeah, the wife is good people. She's ok with it. I'll check into the Romeo y Julieta Churchill, thanks!


I just grabbed a couple RyJ Churchill tubos I'll send you one when I get home

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Best I e had so far , take it I don't have a lot of experience but non have top the HUHC (H Upman half corona) hands down my fav! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Anything that Jack...Bpegler...Tony Brooklyn suggest is what I go with. These guys are Biblical as far as listening to and taking advice about CC's.


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

My .02 cents


Bolivar Belicoso Finos
Monte No. 2 (hit and miss on this one)
Partagas Serie D No. 4
H. Upman Magnum 46
Cohiba any size but I prefer Siglo VI


If you have trouble finding any PM and I can help out if needed.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

First cc should have some sweetness to it.
Also, it's doubtful anything you get for him will have more than a years rest.
Any corona or smaller Hoyo du Monterrey gets my vote.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I would second the box of Partagas Lusitanias. A 10 pack of these would make an amazing gift. They are quite large but an easy smoke and scream celebration. 

Jacks list is great, and another might be the Cohiba Robusto as Cohiba seems so ingrained in people's mind that don't regularly smoke CCs. I was one of them. 

Both are great. Many others like Montecristo, which is one of the biggest selling Marques, smoke well young, but you can get a few bad sticks per box. I like the Petit No.2 and haven't had a bad one yet, but I prefer the No.4 but the Boli Lusitania would be my top quintessential Cuban Cigar. 

I wish I had more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

On The Eight Day God Created the H. Upmann 46 Mag...It's So Good He Had To Rest A Day !! Then I would take any of the above suggestions as a second best.....


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

If you just want a nice selection, at a bit of a premium price, perhaps the Seleccion Piramides 6:








(Not my picture)

Beautiful presentation, imho.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Anything that Jack...Bpegler...Tony Brooklyn suggest is what I go with. These guys are Biblical as far as listening to and taking advice about CC's.


Gary as always thanks for your kind words. The politeness and respect that you show all here on Puff are an inspiration.:vs_cool: Okay that's enough butt kissing for now.:vs_laugh:
In all seriousness i glanced at this thread this morning. I have really thought about it, and i have no answer for the original posters question there are several explanations for this.
The most prudent of these is that taste is so very subjective/ objective.
I think the word that i am having a hard time with in the original posters question is Quintessential. For two reasons the word to me means the best of the best. So how can there be five, and the best of the best. is only the best till your next smoke. Pair that with the fact that for me personally i have not had a quintessential Cuban in many years cigar that is:vs_laugh:. And it was a pre Castro those where as Mr Pegler would say Magical. Cuban tobacco is much different these days IMHO. That being said not knowing what the person leans towards. Light, Medium, or Full Body. Makes it that much harder to make a suggestion. Now everyone knows i am for the most part a Party Whore. But if i had to pick a cigar that has wowed me more times than any other it would be a Montie #2. Now many a seasoned smoker would disagree. Quintessential hardly but a staple something that satisfies more times than not. I think people judge them so harshly because. When they are on they are just so freaking good that it blows the mind. So when they get one that tastes just okay it is a huge disappointment. There is a reason why year after year they are the #1 selling Vitola/Marca. That's about as close to a suggestion as i can get!
Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Rondo said:


> First cc should have some sweetness to it.


Totally agree with this advice. I find Romeo y Julietas to be sweet but Hoyo de Monterrey has that reputation too. Your bro-in-law will be able to detect the quintessential Cuban flavor more easily.

I notice the Xikar travel humidors hold Churchill-size sticks. Buying a ten-pack of RyJ Churchills, Partagas Lusitanias, etc. as others have suggested, putting five in the humidor for your bro-in-law and keeping five for yourself sounds like a win-win!

Whatever you do your brother-in-law is going to love this gift!


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

Outstanding idea! And great thread! Having never had a CC I'll be subbing to this for reference in the future. Thanks all!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I to really like the 5 different Churchill sized idea. 

Years ago I had a mind blowing experience with a Churchill sized or close with Montecristo. It was probably and Espi, but they are really pricey. 

The pyramid box would also be really nice. Te big factor would having the sticks all have a few years on them. Perhaps some from 2013 or 2014. 

No.2s are classic. Even in Nica I had regular people like bus drivers/ tabacalera guards ask me if the Cubans I were smoking were the kind you hit off the end. I took that to mean pointed capped cigars. 

Personally I think he will be happy with either Churchills or Pyramids/Belicoso cigars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Gary as always thanks for your kind words. The politeness and respect that you show all here on Puff are an inspiration.:vs_cool: Okay that's enough butt kissing for now.:vs_laugh:
> In all seriousness i glanced at this thread this morning. I have really thought about it, and i have no answer for the original posters question there are several explanations for this.
> The most prudent of these is that taste is so very subjective/ objective.
> I think the word that i am having a hard time with in the original posters question is Quintessential. For two reasons the word to me means the best of the best. So how can there be five, and the best of the best. is only the best till your next smoke. Pair that with the fact that for me personally i have not had a quintessential Cuban in many years cigar that is:vs_laugh:. And it was a pre Castro those where as Mr Pegler would say Magical. Cuban tobacco is much different these days IMHO. That being said not knowing what the person leans towards. Light, Medium, or Full Body. Makes it that much harder to make a suggestion. Now everyone knows i am for the most part a Party Whore. But if i had to pick a cigar that has wowed me more times than any other it would be a Montie #2. Now many a seasoned smoker would disagree. Quintessential hardly but a staple something that satisfies more times than not. I think people judge them so harshly because. When they are on they are just so freaking good that it blows the mind. So when they get one that tastes just okay it is a huge disappointment. There is a reason why year after year they are the #1 selling Vitola/Marca. That's about as close to a suggestion as i can get!
> Peace my brothers!:vs_cool:


Just to clarify. When Tony says "party whore". He's referring to his enjoyment of the partagas brand..

My guess is you knew that but others reading this might get the wrong idea about Tony.lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

bpegler said:


> If you just want a nice selection, at a bit of a premium price, perhaps the Seleccion Piramides 6:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.. I could get a box of bcjs and a 50 of quints...just made my cheap @ss start twitchin..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

UBC03 said:


> Damn.. I could get a box of bcjs and a 50 of quints...just made my cheap @ss start twitchin..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I hope that the new guys don't think that this is a good way to get into Havanas! But I believe it would be a beautiful gift for a special occasion.

Those small Bolivars you love are spectacular flavor bombs, and a great choice for a first box.

I hope anyone new starts with small Bolivars and Partagas. They are by far the best values in Cuban cigars.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

bpegler said:


> I hope that the new guys don't think that this is a good way to get into Havanas! But I believe it would be a beautiful gift for a special occasion.
> 
> Those small Bolivars you love are spectacular flavor bombs, and a great choice for a first box.
> 
> I hope anyone new starts with small Bolivars and Partagas. They are by far the best values in Cuban cigars.


It would be a great gift set. No doubt about that.. IMO any cc sampler's are priced a bit high.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

UBC03 said:


> It would be a great gift set. No doubt about that.. IMO any cc sampler's are priced a bit high.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Since it's a cigar board, let me wander off course a bit. Some BOTLs buy these expensive special presentation boxes just to get the Cohiba Piramide. They're not available anywhere else. The RyJs and the HdMs are likewise unique.

So there's some heavy cool factor.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

bpegler said:


> Since it's a cigar board, let me wander off course a bit. Some BOTLs buy these expensive special presentation boxes just to get the Cohiba Piramide. They're not available anywhere else. The RyJs and the HdMs are likewise unique.
> 
> So there's some heavy cool factor.


That makes more sense.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

bpegler said:


> I hope that the new guys don't think that this is a good way to get into Havanas! But I believe it would be a beautiful gift for a special occasion.
> 
> Those small Bolivars you love are spectacular flavor bombs, and a great choice for a first box.
> 
> I hope anyone new starts with small Bolivars and Partagas. They are by far the best values in Cuban cigars.


That is where I started. And I love each and every one I light up.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

Big thank you to all the great recommendations and meaningful discourse! I didn't realize how much time was a factor in acquiring these bad boys so I'm going to order tomorrow and hope I don't end up with the dreaded customs letter.

Here's what I'm thinking:

1. Montecristo #2
2. Epicure #1
3. R&J Churchill
4. Bolivar Belicoso Finos
5. Magnum 46

And, selfishly, if I can find some Cohiba Lanceros... some of those for me. 

Again, thank you all for advice and a special thank you for all the PMs. This community is unlike any I've belonged to. Folks around here seem to wanna give you the shirt off their back, and I only wish I could repay you fellas for the kindness. 

It's funny, but I never expected cigars to mean so much to me and my family. This is more than just a birthday gift for the boy, or a few smokes... I'm not sure how else to describe it.

Anyway, again, thank you all for the help. Sincerely.

Mike


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

A fine list
Good luck and enjoy


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Great list. Although I think the maestro TonyBrooklyn makes a compelling point, for an amateur like me I would say the cigars you've settled on qualify as quintessential Cubans. :wink2:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Semper Noctem said:


> Here's what I'm thinking:
> 
> 1. Montecristo #2
> 2. Epicure #1
> ...


Looks like a fine list.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

bpegler said:


> If you just want a nice selection, at a bit of a premium price, perhaps the Seleccion Piramides 6:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bit of thread jack but thanks for posting this and many other great suggestions. As someone who is yet to try a CC (kinda afraid I will like it), I find this super helpful and am now on a hunt for this presentation box as a present for myself 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## triplezero24 (Apr 11, 2017)

Well, I'm a bit late to the party, but it seems your list is well rounded. I would have suggested at least 3/5 of those before seeing the final list.


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

triplezero24 said:


> Well, I'm a bit late to the party, but it seems your list is well rounded. I would have suggested at least 3/5 of those before seeing the final list.


Glad to have these picks validated by so many. Thanks bro!


----------

